# controladores PID



## gilberto cont (May 23, 2006)

es para mi trabajo de grado y no estoy muy familiarizado con el tema si alguien conoce o tiene algun material que quiera compartir se lo agradeceria mucho. muchas gracias


----------



## esteban tonatiuh (Jun 19, 2006)

Que te parece si entras a la pagina www.cinvestav.com.mx y navegas en ingenieria de control automatico, talvez encuentres mas respuestas ahi, encontraras telefonos de ingenieros y doctores en ciencias que te explicaran mejor. yo solo lo entiendo pero no te sabria explicar y para no confundirte mas mejor entra ahi es del instituto politecnico nacional


----------



## eca (Jun 19, 2006)

hola ,veras necesitas ser mas especifico con lo q quieres pero te doy esta pagina donde encuentras teoria y ejemplitos de los controladores PID http://www.arian.cl
Bueno haber si nos comentas q es lo q en realidad estas buecando o q quieres realizar .
estamos en contacto


----------



## jerson1231 (Ene 27, 2010)

voy a ver si estas paginas me sirven yo tambien ando buscando informacion sobre estos P.I.D  
gracias a todos saludos
jerson1231


----------



## rcg (Ene 28, 2010)

como dice Eca.... mira este pdf de arian http://www.arian.cl/downloads/nt-010.pdf


Saludos


----------

